# DecalGirl has released the Kindle DX skins



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just tallked with Decalgirl and she told me they are being made as we spoke. They should start coming up on the website sometime Friday for the weekend. There are several being started and more to follow. Have a great day all!

> *DecalGirl link*


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cool.My KDX "Europa" needs some clothes hehehe


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know I can't wait. Pierre needs his clothes too.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

That's excellent news; time to start accessorizing.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I wonder what will be available?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know all, but asked about several of them as I can't make up my mind. There were positives for anything that would involve a mathmatical equation to make. Such as Shrimp on a barbie, Chromatic shrimp. No Bayou Sunset yet. Strong Coffee OK. Lily, starburst spring etc. Olga, Whimsical and disarray will be available. Plaids will. That is all I know. Don't quote me. It is just what she told me. Please just don't shoot the messenger!!!!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I wonder what will be available?


I'm sure at first it'll be the same skins that are available for the K1/K2, and then maybe later they'll bring new ones out.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Spiritwind! I was thinking of contacting them myself, but you saved me the time! I'm so excited. They told me that a few of the skins I wanted should come out with the first batch. We'll see though.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Spiritwind. I cannot wait. I do not like a naked KDX.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

You are very welcome, I hope everyone enjoys their skins when they get them!  I looking forward to ordering and getting mine. . . Blessings everyone!  Nancy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't want to wish the way away because I have way too much work to do, but I can't wait for Friday. Big Boy does not like being nekkid!

L


----------



## AmandaAtDG (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys -

I normally do not do this but I know a lot of the forum users are interested to know that we have released the Kindle DX skins.  The first designs are available now.  We will have over 100 with in the next week.  Below is the list of first released designs.  Thank you to all of you that recommended designs and keep us informed!  I hope you enjoy your skins as much as we do!

Mystery
The Twins
Cat and Canary
Akambo’s
ACU Camo
Ask
Paper Cut
Bicycle Chain
Birth of an Idea
Bonita
Can you hear
Chromatic Shrimp
Cora
Cosmic River
Disco Fly
Disarray
Dragon Wars
Drama
Dreamer
Feeling Blue
Electric Papa
Flower Cloud
Flower Burst
Flower Splash
Harmony
Issues
IM
Humidor
Leopard Spots
May I
Maximum
Max Volume
Mount Doom
Palm Trees
All Plaids
Plum Royal
Raspberry
Skull King
Stand Alone
Take Me away 
Tropics
The Party is Over
Surfer Dreams
Strong Coffee
Wave Dancers
Young Love
War
Vera
Zebra Stripes


Amanda
DecalGirl Staff

[email protected]


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just looked and don't see them on the site.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be taking a look in just a few minutes here. This is really great news, now my DX doesn't have to be nekkid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're there. . . . .I'm going to move this thread to Accessories. . . .


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think they are all there yet. Some of the ones Amanda named are not showing yet. I will wait a bit longer to see if the rest show up.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember when the K2 skins came out it took several days for all of them to be up.. so I woundn't order the first day unless you see the one you can't live without.. right now there are only 48 up.. I went back and then there wre 52, I would give them a few days to get them all in


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm so tempted by the Peacock cover in sky blue and the Bayou Sunset skin.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Oh no. The Flores Agua is not up. Dang it. I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

This is good news!!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

How hard are these skins to apply normally? Not sure if I can apply them without my mother's help with my disability, so I want to be sure they aren't too difficult before I decide whether to order one.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The hardest part of applying them is getting the pieces on evenly and straight. So you do need a steady hand and a good eye. But it kinda depends on how picky you are. I have a high attention to detail fetish when it comes to this stuff LOL


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Probably doable then. Now I just have to decide how to decide what I want.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Some of the skins are up now. 

*> DecalGirl link*


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

WoooHooo I am soooo going there now


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for dropping in Amanda! So glad you joined us here at KindleBoards. This is great news. Time to go shopping!

L


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome.  I'm finally going to get my DX geared up.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just had a look at the DG site, nice looking DX skins 

*> DecalGirl link*


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Now we just need the template so we can get custom ones! ><


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I remember when the K2 skins came out it took several days for all of them to be up.. so I woundn't order the first day unless you see the one you can't live without.. right now there are only 48 up.. I went back and then there wre 52, I would give them a few days to get them all in


I ordered one of the K2 skins after they had posted about 50 or so. Then they added some that I liked much better within a couple of days. I held out a couple of weeks, but then I had to order a second one.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

No, no, no, NO I am NOT going to buy  a KDX just so I can put that gorgeous sunshine yellow skin on it...  

patrisha


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

darn no Arabian Nights yet... Guess I will need a solid purple one...and a "stand alone"....oh and that ask one looks cool...and waterlilies looks nice.....ack where is my credit card!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They are up to 72 skins for the DX now (yesterday it was at 52).

Off to look....

It appears that many of the new skins are from an artist named Al McWhite. While I am sure many folks will love them, they are not my taste. Oh well, I'll wait for a few more to show up. I am sort of hoping for the Palm Trees skin which was on the list that was posted by DecalGirl.


L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow they are fast. They have a couple that I hope they will add to the K2 skins.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

ummm am I the only one who is freaked out by that TWINS skin.. that is just downright creepy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Too many to reproduce here today, but here's a screenshot (clickable) of some of the new ones:


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> ummm am I the only one who is freaked out by that TWINS skin.. that is just downright creepy


No, you're not! I don't care for that one at all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

No, I don't like Twins at all. Not sure who would dream up something like that...LOL

L


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Too many to reproduce here today, but here's a screenshot (clickable) of some of the new ones:


Thanks Harvey. Has anybody posted real life pictures on these skins on their DX's? I can't remember if I've seen user submitted pics.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't seen pix posted yet of DecalGirl skins on the DX... I bet they'll be showing up here soon, though, now that they've been available on DG for a few days.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely some good options, and I'm having a hard time deciding which one to go with.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie I have the palms on my K2 and loved it for a long time

I want the Waterfall I have on K2 now.. so many colors it will match any cover.. not sure if the artist you speak of did that odd twins one, but there are a few others on there that really creep me out.. not my taste I guess something for everyone but the twins.. UGH.. I am sure someone loves it but I personally don't get it.. LOL

Oh and Harvey.. I suspect your the one that keeps adding pictures to my posts.. THANK YOU.. very kind of you to take the time!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I ordered a skin for my "Europa" (KDX) this morning.Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> No, I don't like Twins at all. Not sure who would dream up something like that...LOL
> 
> L


Stephen King was the first that came to mind for me.

Reminds me a little bit of IT.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I want the Palm Trees one. Please....


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

the palm tree has been up since they had the release on the first day

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,23431.htm


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

The back skin for Twins is definitely creepy. I do like the front skin though.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got mine yesterday, I got "Mystery" and it is lovely. I'm attempting to figure out how to do pictures.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I have the pictures on my computer, I have an apple, but I can't figure out how to get them into photobucket.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> the palm tree has been up since they had the release on the first day
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,23431.htm


No, that's Tropics. I want Palm Trees.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19915.htm

LOL, the names do make it confusing!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> No, that's Tropics. I want Palm Trees.
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19915.htm
> 
> LOL, the names do make it confusing!


palm trees is very nice


----------

